# How To Lose 20 Pounds REALLY, REALLY Fast



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Back “in the day” when I used to be a full time personal trainer and I met with clients in person at my New Jersey Health Club, the first thing I would always ask my clients during the initial consultation wascontinued on next page…)“Tell me exactly what you want… and I’ll show you how to [...]

*Read More...*


----------

